# corn for doves



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

can doves eat whole kernels of corn like the dry hard kind


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mine seemed to over look corn..but offer it and see.. they can eat if they want too.. just like wild doves eat those big honking field corn... they usually eat their favorites first..which were safflower seeds... but those are a high oil fatty seed so they should not eat to many of those... I gave them as a treat.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

um not hole heres an idea puy them in a ziplock bag and bang bang bang litle peices if corn


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine do not try to eat whole corn, but they will easily eat popcorn and peas.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

We add pop corn seeds into our dove seed mix, some eat it & some don't.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I've heard that broken up corn can hurt them. 

Mine only get popcorn--it's so small that they can swallow it easily. They eat it in the winter and ignore it in the summer.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

sorry thats for this is'nt my feild just just sorry


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

My doves eat whole corn, especially during the Winter.


----------

